# Jack pictures



## atruckerswife (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally done.

http://community.webshots.com/user/louisasmithhadden

There are 4 albums starting from when we left Barrie.


----------



## Aaron1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Dennis it was good to see and talk to you folks at the Jack this year.Hopefully we will run into each other on the bbq trail again.
Aaron


----------

